# Anyone that can help? Bleeding 5w2d



## cutebear (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello,

Wonder if anyone out there had a story like mine with a good outcome.
Last night 5w1d I went to loo before bed and my pantyliner was full of red blood. I have no pain and didn't know until I looked. Rang my IVF nurse and was told to have full bed rest and take things easy. She said she would call today.
This morning bleeding not so bad just spotting slightly on liner and when I wiped. Now 2pm and nothing on liner but still streaks of dark blood when I wipe.
Nurse rang and I have to go for another beta tomorrow and she said they may or maynot scan me.

My beta at 18dpo was 1412 so very good and I have 2 fab 5day blasts put back.

Would they see anything at a scan this early and has anyone else been though this with a good out come.

Thanks


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hey hon

I bled two days after my bfp and in fact till 18 weeks.  It's v common with ivf.  Horribly worrying tho.

Good luck xxx


----------



## cutebear (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks VEC for your fast reply. Can I ask was it bright red. Only everything I read is telling me red is not good at all.


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

First bleed was red then the rest were sometimes red, sometimes brown sometimes pink. Your numbers are fab so be strong!  Will look forward to good news from u tomorrow. X


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

could be just one of those kind of things lovey.you had good levels at 18dpo.bleeding is v common in twin pg ,maybe its twins.


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Oh and various drugs seem to make us bleed too. V stressful but v common in the early days. X


----------



## cutebear (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks ladies.

I know my beta was great at 18dpo so i do have that to hold onto. Just so scared something is going wrong for us. Its lovely to have others here that know what we are all going through. I will keep you updated tomorrow .x


----------



## Mersie (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Cutebear - just wanted to let you know that I had bleeding from about 5 weeks on and off (maybe 4 times) until 12 weeks and had a baby girl at the end of it all.  Am hoping that all is well for you.  You may not see much on the scan today but by 6/7 weeks there should be a heartbeat so you could make an appointment to go back for another scan next week if you are still worried.  Thinking of you - it is very worrrying.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I had red blood which turned to brown at about 6 and a half weeks - I was told by MW that it could possibly be the embryo burrowing in more or old lining which isn't required.
 
First scan was perfect - good luck


----------



## cutebear (Jan 20, 2010)

Just wanted to update this. Bleeding has stopped and now very light spotting. Mostly just when I wipe and brown so thats good.
Got my beta back today 24dpo and Im please to say its 15,047.

Thanks everyone for all your kind words.


----------



## Mersie (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh Wow - well done Cutebear - thats a relief.  Delighted for you.


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Oh that is fantastic news, am so pleased.  Have a happy and uneventful pregnancy!

X


----------

